# Gasket recommendations



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's getting to that time where Rufus is going to need a new group gasket. Has anyone had problems before with ordering an 8.5mm gasket, but the portafilter still sealing way too far to the right? Any recommendations for a decent quality, well-sealing gasket?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

An original Rancilio group seal, 8.3mm thick, is available. Add either a card spacer (0.3mm) or a rubber spacer (0.5mm) to get the required 90 degree fit.

PM me for prices for the above +/- new shower screen.


----------

